# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  ποσες θερμιδες πηρα??

## kellyjo92

και παλι καλησπερα σας!ξεκινησα μια διαιτα στην οποια μπορω να τρωω λαχανικα και φρουτα απεριοριστα και απο τα αλλα συγκεκριμενες θερμιδες καθε μερα..σημερα επρεπε να φαω 300.εγω εφαγα το πρωι ενα κουλουρι θεσαλλονικης,και ενα γιαουρτι και ελαχιστα χορτα και μια μπυρα..αυτα ποσες θερμιδες ειναι?εψαξα στο ιντερνετ αλλα δεν βγαζω και πολυ ακρη..με αυτες τις θερμιδες αν κανω και γυμναστικη θα πεσει ο μεταβολισμος μου?η γυμναστικη δεν τον ανεβαζει?

----------


## giorgosdelta

καλημέρα Κέλλυ. 
Κανονικά όλα αυτά θέλουν ζύγισμα, αλλά θα μπορούσες να πεις ότι ένα κουλούρι Θεσ/νίκης έχει 100 θερμίδες, το γιαούρτι 120, τα χόρτα ξέχνα τα (φάε και 7 κιλά αν μπορείς) :smilegrin: και μια μπύρα 350μλ- 175 θερμίδες, σύνολο πες 400 θερμίδες.
Τώρα αν με αυτή τη διατροφή κάνεις γυμναστική θα πρέπει να βρεις κάποιος είδος γυμναστικής μόνο για τα δάκτυλά σου γιατί για τους υπόλοιπους μύες δε θα φτάνει η ενέργεια:smilegrin:

----------


## kellyjo92

το περιεργο ειναι οτι εχω ενεργεια..ισως απο τα φρουτα δεν ξερω,το καλο ειναι οτι δεν με πιανουν βουλιμικες κρισεις καθολου,και ηδη με την γυμναστικη αρχιζω και σφιγγωωωωωω.ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη..κιλο βεβαια δεν εχω χασει αλλα νταξει..απλα δεν θελω να μου πεσει ο μεταβολισμος!πεφτει και οταν κανουμε γυμναστικη??

----------


## giorgosdelta

Όταν γυμναζόμαστε/κινούμαστε λέμε ότι ο μεταβολισμός μας αυξάνεται, δηλαδή αυξάνονται οι ημερήσιες καύσεις μας. Τουλάχιστον έτσι το ξέρω εγώ. Για να μη σε πιάνουν βουλιμικές κρίσεις θα πρέπει να αποφύγεις τις στερητικές δίαιτες και να τρως πολλά γεύματα την ημέρα.

----------


## kellyjo92

θωρητικα και εγω ετσι ξερω..δεν νιωθω οτι στερουμε κατι με αυτην την διαιτα,απλα φοβαμαι μηπως πεσει ο μεταβολισμος μου...

----------


## giorgosdelta

Ο μεταβολισμός ίσως πέσει όταν σιγά-σιγά κάψεις τα αποθέματα γλυκογόνου κι αρχίσεις να καις το αποθηκευμένο στο σώμα, λίπος. Αλλά για να γίνει αυτό θα πρέπει πέραν του να κάνεις δίαιτα και να τρως τροφές με μικρή περιεκτικότητα σε υδατάνθρακες. Εϊναι πολύ θεωρητικό αυτό βέβαια. Φάε καλά, γυμνάσου σωστά και θα δεις καλό.

----------


## kellyjo92

αρα πεφτει και οταν κανουμε γυμναστικη ο μεταβολισμος?ρωταω γιατι τοσες μερες ολα καλα αλλα ουτε ενα κιλο δεν εχω χασει..

----------


## giorgosdelta

Το να χάσεις ένα κιλό μπορεί να είναι εύκολο αλλά και δύσκολο. 1 κιλό αποθηκευμένο λίπους δίνει καύσεις 7500 θερμίδων. Θες δηλαδή με μια καλή δίαιτα 10 με 15 μέρες για να το χάσεις. 1 κιλό υγρών το χάνεις πίνοντας 2 καφέδες κι ένα πράσινο τσάι που είναι διουρητικά. Πάντα μετράει το πόσα αποθέματα λίπους έχεις και το κατά πόσο θέλει το σώμα σου να τα αποβάλει. Θέλω να πως ένας άνθρωπος με 8% πχ. του σωματικού βάρους να είναι λίπος είναι πολύ δύσκολο να χάσει ειδικά τώρα που κρυώνει οο καιρός και το λιγοστό λίπος είναι πολύτιμο.

----------


## kellyjo92

ναι ισως επειδη εχω μονο τοπικο παχος και τα κιλα μου ειναι κανονικα..αυτο ειναι η επεσε ο μεταβολισμος μου επειδη δεν τρωω πολυ,ακομα και αν γυμναζομαι?δηλαδη μπορει να τρωω πολυ λιγο και κανω αρκετη γυμναστικη..πιστευω οτι νορμαλ εστω και ενα κιλα επρεπε να το εχω χασει..απελπιζομαι...

----------


## giorgosdelta

Κέλλυ νομίζω σε αυτό το σημείο θα βοηθούσαν κάποια στοιχεία όπως ηλικία-ύψος-βάρος για να το συζητήσουμε πιο ζεστά το θέμα. Όμως όταν δε τρως πολύ και γυμνάζεσαι κάτι θα κάψεις θες δε θες. Λίπος- μυϊκό ιστό ή δε ξέρω εγώ τι άλλο. Δεν κερδίζεις τίποτα έτσι. Και είναι σχετικό κι αυτό. Τα πάντα είναι σχετικά. 
Ξέρεις πολλές φορες ο τρόπος που αντιλαμβανόμαστε τον ευατό μας είναι λανθασμένος και μια φωτογραφία που θα βγούμε και μετά παρατηρήσουμε μπορεί να μας διαφωτίσει. Εμάς τους ίδιους. Το πως βλέπουμε τον ευατό μας έχει να κάνει και με το πως θέλουμε να τον βλέπουμε.

----------


## kellyjo92

καλα εχεις απολυτο δικαιο..και το ξερω οτι εχω καποιο προβλημα στο πως βλεπω την εικονα μου,το νιωθω γιατι αλλαζει αναλογα και με την διαθεση μου..ειμαι 1,68 55 κιλα,σημερα βεβαια πριν λιγο που ζυγηστηκα που δειξε 53 αλλα δεν ειναι και σιγουρο,εγω θελω να φτασω σιγουρα στα 50.προσπαθω εδω και καιρο αλλα ειχα συνεχεια βουλιμικες κρισεις.τωρα πραγματικα μου κοπηκε η ορεξη,σημερα ας πουμε εφαγα ενα μπολ με κορν φλειξ και χθες ενα κουλουρι θεσσαλονικης.δεν θελω να χαλασει ομως ο μεταβολισμος μου στην προσπαθεια μου να αδυνατησω,γιαυτο και αυριο ας πουμε θα παω 2 ωρες το πρωι γυμναστηριο και τ απογευμα αλλες 2.θελω να κερδισω τουλαιστον να νιωθω εγω καλα με το σωμα μου και μετα πιστευω οτι μπορω να διατηρησω...

----------


## giorgosdelta

Καλημέρα Κέλλυ.
Συγχαρητήρια κατ' αρχήν για τον κόπο που κάνεις. Θέλει μεγάλη προσπάθεια για να πετύχεις το -15.
-15 εννοώ τα κιλά κάτω από το ύψος. να σου πω πολλοί δρομείς ζηλεύουν ανθρώπους με παρόμοιο σωματότυπο που είναι ιδανικός για τρέξιμο αποστάσεων.
Δε θέλω να σε αποθαρρύνω σε καμιά περίπτωση, όμως αυτό που πας να πετύχεις ίσως να μην σου ταιριάζει.
Ότι γράφω έχει να κάνει με γνώσεις που έχω αποκτήσει από την προσωπική μου ενασχόληση με την διατροφή και την γυμναστική.

1ον. Το σωμα κατά τους θερμούς μήνες εχει την τάση να αποβάλει το λίπος γιατί δεν το χρειάζεται. Κατά τους χειμερινούς μήνες όμως και από ότνα ο καιρός αρχίζει να κρυώνει αυτόματα μπαίνουμε σε μια διαδικασία αποθήκευσης λίπους. Το λίπος είναι μεγάλη εφεύρεση. Είναι ένα αργό καύσιμο που μας επιτρέπει να αποθηκεύμε μεγάλα ποσά ενεργειας για να ανταπεξέλθουμε σε περιόδους πείνας. Επίσης περιβάλει τα ζωτικά μας όργανα και τα προστατεύει. Προσπάθησε το τελευταίο να το θυμάσαι καθώς ίσως προσπαθείς να το αποβάλεις εντελώς από μέσα σου. Δεν είναι καλή ιδέα. Σε αυτό το σημείο κι επειδή είμαι μόνιμα σε μια διαδικασία παρακολούθησης του βάρους μου, οι καλύτερες περίοδοι μείωσης είναι απότον Μαρτη-Απρίλη έως και τον Αύγουστο. Από τον Σεπτέμβρη έως τον Φλεβάρη θα τυρανιστείς, θα παιδευτείς πολύ για να χάσεις. Προσπάθησε να μείνεις ευχαριστημένη εκέι που είσαι, μείνε σταθερή μέχρι τότε και συνέχισε τον Απρίλη.

2ον. Έχω φτάσει κι εγώ στο -14κιλά, 61 κιλά με 1,75 ύψος. Τώρα είμαι 69 με 70, βασικά προσπαθώ να πάρω κανά κιλό γιατί έχω έναν δύσκολο αγώνα. Στο θέμα μας πίσω. Τότε που έφτασα στα 61 έφτασα με αρκετά χαζή διατροφή. Θυμάμι πως κατέβαζα κυρίως σαλάτες, γιαούρτια και είδη πατσαβουροlight :) Αυτό έγινε πριν 2 χρόνια. Μου άφησε ένα μικρό κουσούρι που μόλις τον τελευταίο καιρό κατάφερα να ξεπεράσω. Για 1,5 χρόνο σηκωνόμουνα την νύχτα πολλές φορές και χλαπάκιαζα γλυκά. Βασικά τάραξα τον μεταβολισμό μου, δημιούργησα ανασφάλειες κι αποτρελάθηκα κάπως :) Επίσης επιεδή αθλούμαι όλο αυτό το διάστημα με τσάκισε κι ένας τραυματισμός μια θλάση στη γάμπα που με πήγε πολύ πίσω εκείνο τον καιρό. Τώρα ο τραυματισμός ίσως και να ήταν ασχετο και πολλές φορές δεν τον αποφεύγεις ότι και να κάνεις. Δε ξέρω αν σου θυμίζω κάτι σε όλα αυτά που γράφω για τον ευατό μου. Με τον καιρό άφησα το σώμα μου ελέυθερο έφτασα τα 70 κιλά και είμαι ευχαριστημένος με αυτά. Το ιδανικό μου είναι 68. Για μένα ιδανικό, όχι για τον γείτονα που βλέπει. Αυτός πάλι αδύνατο θα με βλέπει. Ξέχασα να σου πω ότι εκείνο το -14 διάστημα ήμουν πολύ χάλια ψυχολογικά και ας πούμε ότι έχασα παντελώς την διάθεσή μου για - είναι φόρουμ κυριών (κατά κύριο λόγο), οπότε φαντάζεσαι γιατί. Θυμάμαι πόσο δυστυχισμένος κι αχόρταγος είχα γίνει στο χάσιμο κιλών. Φαύλος κύκλος. Επειδή μετράω τα πάντα στη διατροφή μου, εκείνο το διάστημα πριν λαλήσω κι αρχίσω να αδειάζω τις νύχτες το ψυγείο, είχα παρατηρήσει αυτό που λέμε. Ο μεταβολισμός είχε πέσει και πολύ. Τα νούμερα δε μου βγαίναν. Δηλαδή πχ, λήψη 3000 θερμίδες, καύση 3600 θερμίδες. Έτσι ήμουν στο -4000 θερμίδες την εβδομάδα και κιλό δε χανόταν -γιοκ. Οπότε συμπεραίνω ότι παρόλα την γυμναστική αντί να καίω τα φυσιολογικό μέχρι τότε 3600, έκαιγα ότι έτρωγα 3000. Το σώμα μου είχε μπει σε αμυντική στάση, προστάτευε τα τελευταία υπερπολύτιμα αποθέματα λίπους. Έτσι συμπέρανα.

3ον. Παρατήρησα ότι σε διαστήματα που αύξανα υπερβολικά τη γυμναστική - μιλώ για 30χιλιόμετρα τρέξιμο καθημερινώς - αντί να χάνω, έβαζα. Τι συνέβαινε; Έτρωγα. Μάλιστα εκείνο το διάστημα πεινούσα σαν λύκος. Αν πλησίαζε η γυναίκα μου να μου φάει 1 πατάτα θα της πηρούνιζα το χέρι :) Συμπέρανα λοιπόν το εξής. Το σώμα μας προσπαθεί να καταλάβει τι θέλουμε από αυτό και συμπεριφέρεται αναλόγως.

Κλείνω έτσι τώρα να μη σας κουράσω άλλο και την καλημέρα μου σε όλους/ες.

----------


## kellyjo92

καλημερα!να σου πω εγω τωρα που δεν τρωω δεν ξυπναω για να φαω γλυκα,δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω καν απο την πεινα..εδω και καμια βδομαδα κοιμαμαι μετα της 6 το πρωι,χθες εφαγα τσιχλα να ξεχνιεμαι!καταπιεζω τοσο πολυ τον εαυτο μου που δεν υπαρχει η περιπτωση να φαω,το θεωρω οτι χειρωτερο!και εγω πειναω μετα την γυμναστικη γιαυτο δεν τρωω ολη μερα και τρωω μετα αλλα 1γευμα σαν αυτα που ενεφερες και εσυ,1γιαουρτι η 1σαλατα και αλλα light..μαλλον και εμενα μου εχει πεσει ο μεταβολισμος γιατι και εμενα τα νουμερα δεν βγαινουν..απλα θελω να πιστευω οτι αν για εναν μηνα το κρατησω και το στομμαχι μου θα ζηταει λιγοτερη τροφη και ισως μετα αρχισω να χανω..σκεφτομαι λαθος?για εμενα τα -15 κιλα που λες θα μου πανε..και 48 ειχα φτασει μια εποχη κ ακομα αδυνατη δεν ημουνα!που ξερεις και αμα το πετυχω μπορει να γινω και δρομεας :P

----------


## giorgosdelta

Προσπάθησε να φυλαχτείς απο τραυματισμούς. Το σώμα σου έχει ελλείψεις κι είναι ευαίσθητο αυτή τη στιγμή. Πάρε και καμιά πολυβιταμίνη, αν και δεν ξέρω αν κάνουν πράγματι καλό. Τέλος πάντων.
Αφού γυμνάζεσαι κράτα ένα ημερολόγιο άθλησης, σωματικής κατάστασης. Θα σε βοηθήσει στο μέλλον να αναγνωρίζεις τυχόν λάθη και να αποφεύγεις κακοτοπιές.
Σου εύχομαι καλή δύναμη και να γίνεις δυνατότερη και σοφότερη στην πορεία.

----------


## hairbandou

ρε παιδια τι μπραβο της λετε; η κοπελα θα παθει τιποτα..

----------


## kellyjo92

δεν μου ειπε κανενας μπραβο..προσπαθουνε να με συμβουλεψουν..δεν θα παθω κατι..δυστυχως ακομα τρωω δεν μπορω κα κοψω το φαγητο σημερα εχω φαει ενα γιαουρτι με μιση κουταια μελι για μεσημερι κ 4 μπισκοτα τ πρωι..ολο προσπαθω να μην φαω κ ολο τρωω και γιαυτο δεν χανω..συν οτι μαλλον εχω χασει την μυικη μου μαζα γιατι κανω καθε μερα γυμναστικη κανα 3 ωρο..θα καταληξω να μαι μονο λιπος εχω απελπιστει :sniffle:

----------


## last drive

Ποιος σου ειπε οτιμε τη γυμναστικη χανεις μυικη μαζα;με τη γυμναστικη χτιζεις μυικη μαζα,γι αυτο ΠΑΝΤΑ συνιστουν μαζι με τη διαιτα να κανεις και γυμναστικη,για να μη χασεις μυικη μαζα.Βεβαια αυτο που κανεις εσυ δεν ειναι διαιτα,αλλα επιθεση στον εαυτο σου.Πρεπει να τρως κανονικα και μαλλον να ζητησεις και βοηθεια ψυχολογικη.Δεν ειναι δυνατον να τρως ενα γιαουρτι και να θεωρεις οτι αυτο φταιει που δεν αδυνατιζεις..

----------


## giorgosdelta

Εγώ Κέλυ μου γυμνάζομαι, τρώω του σκοτωμού κι είμαι στέκας.
Κι αρκετές κοπέλες που ξέρω κάνουν το ίδιο.
Η γυμναστική θέλει υποστήριξη. Σωστό φαγητού.
Αλλιώς φοβάμαι πως χτυπιέσαι άδικα.
Πρόπερσι έκανα μια δίαιτα, με 2500~3000 θερμίδες λήψεις καθημερινώς και διαλύθηκε το σώμα μου από την ασιτία. Έχασα πολλά κιλά αλλά χαμένα πήγαν. Έχανα 4,5 κιλά τον μήνα.
Φέτος έκανα προσεκτική διατροφή χάνοντας 1 κιλό τον μήνα για 4,5 μήνες. Καθημερινές λήψεις 3500~4000 θερμίδες, όσο και τρώω και τώρα δηλαδή με έμφαση σε πολλά γεύματα, όχι στα άχρηστα λιπαρά.
Πιστεύω πως παιδεύεσαι άσχημα κι άδικα, αλλά είναι δική σου απόφαση το πως θα προχωρήσεις. 
Αν φας καλά θα αποδώσεις και στην γυμναστική και μόνο κέδρος θα έχεις. Και 55 κιλά να πας θα είσαι όμορφη. Και 70 επίσης.

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by kellyjo92_
> δεν θα παθω κατι..δυστυχως ακομα τρωω δεν μπορω κα κοψω το φαγητο σημερα εχω φαει ενα γιαουρτι με μιση κουταια μελι για μεσημερι κ 4 μπισκοτα τ πρωι..ολο προσπαθω να μην φαω κ ολο τρωω και γιαυτο δεν χανω.


κέλλυ , το "δυστυχώς ακόμη τρώω" μου ακούγεται εξωφρενικό και οφείλω να στο πω αφού το εκθέτεις δημόσια. Η ποσότητα τροφής που περιγράφεις για τη μέρα σου είναι από κάθε άποψη λανθασμένη, και για τη θρέψη και για την ενέργεια και για την ψυχολογία. Επιμένεις να καταστρέφεις κάθε σου πιθανότητα να ισορροπήσεις και να αγαπήσεις τον εαυτό σου. 
Ο Γιώργος σου παραθέτει το προσωπικό του παράδειγμα διατροφής και εκγύμνασης παραβλέποντας κατα την ταπεινή μου άποψη ότι έχεις σοβαρό θέμα αυτο-εικόνας. Δεν χρειάζεσαι συμβουλές πως να είσαι 15 κιλά κάτω από το ύψος σου, ως στόχος είναι ανούσιος, ο στόχος σου θα πρέπει να είναι πως θα είσαι υγιής σωματικά και πνευματικά και πως θα ξεκολήσεις από την απίστευτη ιδέα που σου έχει κολήσει ότι με την αυτο-επιβαλλόμενη ασιτία υπάρχει περίπτωση ποτέ να αδυνατίσεις και να είσαι καλά. Το θέμα είναι να γίνεις όχι αυτό που θέλεις αλλά αυτό που χρειάζεσαι να γίνεις. Δεν νομίζω ότι αυτό που θέλεις να γίνεις θα σε βγάλει σε καλό δρόμο. Αλλά στα έχω ξαναπεί και δεν θέλω να επαναλαμβάνομαι. 
Πάντα φιλικά.

----------


## kellyjo92

ευχαριστω πολυ..καμια φορα ειναι καλο το <<κραξιμο>> μιας και δεν εχω κανεναν να μου τα πει..θα τα παρω υποψιν μου αυτα που μ ειπες!αν και..δυσκολα τα πραγματα!παντως ευχαριστω!

----------


## Natasa89_ed

> _Originally posted by kellyjo92_
> και παλι καλησπερα σας!ξεκινησα μια διαιτα στην οποια μπορω να τρωω λαχανικα και φρουτα απεριοριστα και απο τα αλλα συγκεκριμενες θερμιδες καθε μερα..σημερα επρεπε να φαω 300.εγω εφαγα το πρωι ενα κουλουρι θεσαλλονικης,και ενα γιαουρτι και ελαχιστα χορτα και μια μπυρα..αυτα ποσες θερμιδες ειναι?εψαξα στο ιντερνετ αλλα δεν βγαζω και πολυ ακρη..με αυτες τις θερμιδες αν κανω και γυμναστικη θα πεσει ο μεταβολισμος μου?η γυμναστικη δεν τον ανεβαζει?


Εγω θεωρω οτι αυτη η διαιτα η οποια εχει χαμηλες θερμιδες δεν ειναι και τοσο καλη για τον οργανισμο. αν κανεις και γυμναστικη νομιζω οτι ειναι εξαντλητικη! ναι μεν να τρως λαχανικα αφθονα! φρουτα οχι αφθονα γιατι και αυτα εχουν θερμιδες! πχ μια μπανανα εχει 120 θερμιδες, 1 φρουτο 60-80 θερμιδες.....κλπ ενω τα λαχανικα εχουν παρα πολυ λιγες θερμιδες. απλα να τηρεις μια διαιτα 950 με 1000 θερμιδες! αυτη θεωρω οτι πρεπει να ειναι η πιο χαμηλη σε προσληψη τροφης σε διαιτολογιο! Ειδαλλως να ακολουθησεις αναλογη διαιτα που ειναι καταλληλη στα κιλα που εισαι για να χασεις η να συντηρησεις το βαρος σου.Οσον αφορα τις τροφες που εφαγες, θα σου πω στο περιπου: ενα κουλουρι εχει γυρω στις 100-150 θερμιδες κυριως τα 70 γρ. αναλογως το μεγεθος!
το γιαουρτι γυρω στις 180 θερμιδες οταν λεμε για 2%
και η μπυρα γυρω στις 150..... η κλασσικες
Οσον αφορα την γυμναστικη, η γυμναστικη ειναι καλη και σου ανεβαζει τις καυσεις αλλα και χτιζεις μυς, γι αυτο καμια φορα ενω κανουμε διαιτα μπορει να παρατηρησουμε οτι πηραμε κιλο η δεν χανουμε. συνηθως ειναι 1 με 1,5 αν θυμαμαι καλα αν κανεις και βαρη. αλλα μπορουμε να χασουμε σε ποντους. απλα σε συνδιασμο με μια διαιτα η οποια ειναι εξαντλητικη δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι οτι καλυτερο.....κυριως η αεροβια ειναι πολυ καλη ασκηση για καυση λιπους! τα βαρη ειναι για σφιξιμο.

----------


## mariakriti_ed

οταν ξεκινησεις μια διαιτα με τοσες λιγες θερμιδες με 300 ας πουμε οταν περασουν πι πρωτοι μηνες και κολλησεις και δεν χανεις γραμμαριο δεν θα μπορεις να μειωσεις τις θερμιδες σου ωστε να χασεις και αλλα κιλα..ποσο θα τις πας? 100?? δεν θα πρεπει να τρως τιποτα μετα...ειναι λαθος αυτη η τακτικη. την εχω κανει αρκετες φορες και δεν λειτουργησε ουτε μια......!!!!!

----------


## giorgosdelta

Καλημέρα, κάνω προσπάθεια εδώ και 1 βδομάδα να διατηρηθώ στις 3500 θερμίδες ημερισίως για λίγο καιρό μπας και καταφέρω και ρίξω κανά κιλό.

----------


## ton76

καλημερα!!! γιωργο να σε ρωτησω κατι μιας και βλεπω οτι το κατεχεις.

ειμαι 36 ετων με hashimoto θυροειδιτιδα. 
ποσες θερμιδες πρεπει να τρωω για συντηρηση η χασιμο λιπους με περιπου 30 λεπτα διαδρομο στο 5.7 καθημερινα ?

τι διατροφη ενδεικνυεται?

συμβουλες καλοδεχουμενες. ειμαι τωρα 60-61 κιλα.

----------


## giorgosdelta

Καλημέρα Τόνια, όντως κατέχω το θέμα των θερμίδων, όμως δεν ξέρω τί είναι αυτή η θυροειδίτιδα που περιγράφεις και το κατά πόσο μπορεί να επηρρεάσει στο θέμα των καύσεων.
Κατά τα άλλα:
Υποθέτω λοιπόν πως πηγάινεις διάδρομο με 5,7 χιλιόμετρα την ώρα για 30 λεπτα στον διάδρομο, διανύοντας συνολικά απόσταση 2,85χλμ ως άσκηση - περπάτημα. Τα άλλα δεδομένα μας είναι πως είσαι γυναίκα 36 ετών 60 κιλά. Υποθέτω επίσης πως κάνεις καθιστική ζωή και έχεις ύψος 1,65μέτρα. Να είσαι καλά. 

Σύμφωνα λοιπόν με τα πιο πάνω έχεις ΔΜΣ(BMI) 22
Οι ημερήσιες καύσεις σου για την καθιστική ζωή είναι 1868 θερμίδες.
Οι καύσεις σου λόγω άσκησης είναι: Απόσταση(περπάτημα)*Βάρος(κ ιλά) *2/3 = 2,85χλμ*60κλ*2/3 = 114 θερμίδες (Στο περίπου)
Συνολικές ημερήσιες καύσεις: 1982 θερμίδες

Επειδή ποτέ δε μετράμε σωστά, θα πρότεινα να καταναλώνεις 1800 θερμίδες ημερησίως. Φάε ότι σου αρέσει, εγώ ακολουθώ εδώ κι ένα εξάμηνο, καθαρή χορτοφαγική διατροφή με άριστα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## ton76

γιωργο ευχαριστω πολυ!!! δυστυχως η θυροειδιτιδα μου ειναι αυτη που παχαινει!! δεν εργαζομαι οντως αλλα λογω των παιδιων (3) ολο και καπου περπαταω (φροντιστηρια, μπασκετ κλπ ). σε ευχαριστω πολυ θα κοιταξω και τη χορτοφαγικη διατροφη.

----------


## giorgosdelta

Η ευχαρίστηση είναι δική μου Τάνια.
Αυτή τη στιγμή τρέχω τα πρωϊνά και τις ώρες των δραστηριοτήτων των παιδιών (2) κάνω βόλτες ή διάφορες δουλειές.
Γενικά μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ και παρά τα εξαντλητικά τρεξίματα να βγαίνω και να "τρέχω" δεξιά κι αριστερά.
Εσύ θα μπορούσες την ώρα του κολυμβητηρίου να περπατάς σε κάποιον χώρο εκεί. Εδω΄στα Γιάννενα στο χώρο του κολυμβητηρίου έχει και γήπεδο με στίβο, οπότε τις ώρες των μαθημάτων έχει πολύ κόσμο που περπατάει γύρω, γύρω.
Πολλές φορές συνδυάζω την άσκηση με τις ώρες αυτές.

----------

